# Nightsky’s trip from Zagreb to Rijeka, Opatija, Ljubljana, Venice, Trieste, Postojna and Plitvice in 2021



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ZAGREB* - Lower Town by night:









Croatian National Theater









Le Premier Hotel


















Park Zrinjevac, part of the Lenuci Horseshoe









Zrinjevac Meteorological Column









Ban Jelacic Square









Society of Fine Arts


https://worldtravelimages.net/Zagreb_Lowertown.php

https://worldtravelimages.net/Zagreb_by_night.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb by night


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you, Christos. And the others too for the likes.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ZAGREB* - Nikolai Tesla Technological Museum:




































































































https://worldtravelimages.net/Zagreb_Teslamuseum.php

*ZAGREB -* Museum of Illusions:











































https://worldtravelimages.net/Zagreb_Museumofillusions.php


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

ZAGREB - outskirts:









Museum of Contemporary Art


















River Sava, skyline









Acrobats in the traffic!


















Strojarska Business Center









Typical commie blocks and modern tram









First impression of Zagreb.


















Arena Zagreb









Zagreb TV Tower, tallest structure in Zagreb (169m).









Zagreb TV Tower, Medvednica Mountain

https://worldtravelimages.net/Zagreb_outskirts.php


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

* ZAGREB FROM THE PLANE:*


















Inflight Zagreb from the plane



















*ZAGREB FRANJO TUDMAN AIRPORT:










































*









Zagreb Franjo Tuđman Airport

https://worldtravelimages.net/Zagreb_Airport.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, nightsky 
After Zagreb, what's next? Rijeka?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more, nightsky
> After Zagreb, what's next? Rijeka?


Thanks a lot, Christos!  That is right, Rijeka is next.

ZAGREB Startpage:

https://worldtravelimages.net/Zagreb.php


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*RIJEKA:

Population:* 128 000 (metro 245 000)
*Country:* Croatia
*Other names: *Fiume
*Tallest building:* Franje Candecka 23a (103m, 28 floors, built 1977)
*District:* *Primorje-Gorski Kotar County
Founded year*: 150AD as Tharsatica, rebuilt in the 7th century as Rika svetoga Vida
*Area:* 44 km² (city)
*Year visited:* September 2021 

*Rijeka,* or *Fiume* in Italian, the name means “river” in all languages, is the 3rd largest city in Croatia (after Zagreb and Split). River *Rječina* flows through the city. It is situated along the *Adriatic Sea,* overlooking the *Kvarner Bay*, and is an important industrial port city, but still has a touristy cosmopolitan feeling, surrounded by green mountains. Rijeka has an interesting history, changing rulers and demographics between Croatia, Italy and Hungary. In 1921 Rijeka was a free state, Fiume-Rijeka, and in 1924 the city was under Italian rule (and surrounding villages Yugoslavian), for some years.

*APPROACHING RIJEKA: *



























Road from Zagreb to Rijeka.


















Trsat Castle


*RIJEKA SKYLINE:*



































Hilton Rijeka



























Rijeka seen from Opatja.


https://worldtravelimages.net/Rijeka_skyline.php


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Next will be the beautiful city center of Rijeka.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I can not see those photos above


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> I can not see those photos above


That is quite strange, I can see them! May be some temporary internal error on SSC? Can you see them now? If not, check them on the link: https://worldtravelimages.net/Rijeka_skyline.php

But it really should work.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*RIJEKA *- City center, Korzo:
-Pedestrian street, Jadranski Square, St Vitus Cathedral Church of the Assumption, Leaning Tower, Arna Studio Apartments









The famous City Clock Tower. We stayed near this landmark.



























Jadranski Square with Ploech Palace.









Jadranski Square with High House Albori.


















Palazzo Modello









Korzo, the main pedestrian street of Rijeka.









"Rijeka skyscraper", High House Albori. There are much taller ones in the outskirts.









Radio Rijeka









Rijeka police van








There are much interesting architecture along Korzo.


































St Vitus Cathedral. It is so famous it is even on the Croatian kuna bills. Unfortunately it was closed.


















Lots of small casinos in Rijeka









Our apartment was in this building near Korzo and the Clock Tower.

































Capuchin Church of Our Lady of Lourdes









Café Rijeka, a nice place to wait for the bus.

















Some places in Rijeka looks more Italian the Croatian.

























The Church of the Assumption and the Leaning Tower

The text about Rijeka's city center and more pictures can be found here:

https://worldtravelimages.net/Rijeka_Korzo.php


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

RIJEKA - City center: Riva, waterfront:
- River Rječina, Trsat Castle, Ploech Palace, Jelacicev Square









Jelacicev Square








Jelacicev Square









Central Bus Station, Capuchin Church









Rjecina River








Ploech Palace from Riva (waterfront)

































Ships at Riva









Marina Botel



























Yacht along Riva



































Riva is the waterfront promenade and boulevard. Rijeka's city center is really compact. The city feels much more continental from Zagreb, but is just a few hours away.

https://worldtravelimages.net/Rijeka_Riva.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rijeka  
...today i can see all of them, but yesterday i was not able to see them


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice and interesting.
Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Rijeka
> ...today i can see all of them, but yesterday i was not able to see them


Very glad to hear that, Christos!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Gratteciel said:


> Very nice and interesting.
> Wonderful pictures!


Thank you very much, glad you appreciate them!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*RIJEKA *by night:
- Korzo, Jelacicev Square, Clock Tower



































Jadranski Square (all above)


















Korzo

















Clock Tower at dark. Korzo was quite empty after dark, except for some block that were really crowded:












































































There was some kind of outdoor vine festival when we arrived from Opatija, probably due to covid. It was very crowded around these blocks but empty in the rest of the city center.


https://worldtravelimages.net/Rijeka_by_night.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates by night


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates by night


Thanks you, Christos!  Next: Opatija, Rijeka's neighbour city, a fashionable resort in Northern Croatia.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> Thanks you, Christos!  Next: Opatija, Rijeka's neighbour city, a fashionable resort in Northern Croatia.


OK


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*OPATIJA:
Population:* 11 659 (part of Metro Rijeka)
*Country:* Croatia
*Other names: Abbazia, Sankt Jakobi
District:* *Primorje-Gorski Kotar County
Area:* 66 km² (city)
*Year visited:* September 2021

*Opatija *is a small seaside town and resort 18km West of *Rijeka*, with a dramatic setting on the *Istrian Peninsula*, facing the *Kvarner Gulf* and green mountains above is.
Along the *Lungomare Coast* there is a promenade, *The Franz Joseph I Promenade*, were you can walk the whole way along the coast, going from the village *Volosko *to *Lovran*, passing by *Ičići, Ika* and *Opatija* as the main town.
Opatija reminds of the French Riviera, especially Monaco with its hilly setting, seaside yachts and luxurious Victorian and Baroque palace looking buildings, housing hotels and casinos. It is part of the *Austrian Riviera*, that got its name since it was part of Austria, already a fashionable Austria-Hungarian resort in the 19th century.
There is a famous statue and symbol of Opatija, in the sea, *Maiden with the Seagull (Madonna del Mare)*, made by _Zvonko Car _in 1956. Next to it is the *Joraj Sporer* art pavilion. *Marsala Tita Road* (Ulica Marsala Tita) is the main road that goes through the city, above sea level, where you find de luxe hotels, restaurants and fashionable brand stores.









Arriving in Opatija by bus, only 20 minutes from central Rijeka.


















Rijeka's beaches has no sand.









Rijeka from Opatija




























































Grand Hotel Palace, Opatija.

https://worldtravelimages.net/Opatija.php


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE OPATIJA:




































THE LUNGOMARE COAST PROMENADE, OPATIJA:




















































*





















































*


































*

Along the *Lungomare Coast* there is a promenade, *The Franz Joseph I Promenade*, were you can walk the whole way along the coast, going from the village *Volosko *to *Lovran*, passing by *Ičići, Ika* and *Opatija* as the main town.


*https://worldtravelimages.net/Opatija.php*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Next: Walking up from the Lungomare coast promenade to the town center of Opaija!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*OPATIJA* town center - walking along Marsala Tita Road:










Grand Hotel Palace










Grand Hotel Adriatic


















Marsala Tita Road



























Villa Esperia









































































Marsala Tita Road is the main road of Opatija and here you find many grandiose palaces housing hotels, casinos and residential buildings.

*https://worldtravelimages.net/Opatija.php*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Not many people on the beach, probably due to the pandemic. There are really many hotels in Opatija, many of them have their own pool areas along the promenade.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Opatija


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*OPATIJA @ DARK:


























*
Hotel Imperial

*

























*
Joraj Sporer art pavilion



















*

























*
Maiden with the Seagull sculpture, located by the sea and a symbol of the city.

*https://worldtravelimages.net/Opatija.php*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Opatija by night


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you for comment and likes, Christos! And for the rest, thanks for likes! 
Next we headed to Venice but before I will make an interruption to post the destination on our last day: Plitvice Lakes National Park. That is because it is in Croatia, so each country stick together.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*PLITVICE LAKES NATIONAL PARK:


Plitvice* is one of the most famous and largest national parks in Croatia. It is very picturesque and features large waterfalls, crystal-clear lakes, cascades, green mountains, karstic rocks and caves. Butterflies, ducks, bats, bears and many other animals can be seen. Fishes can clearly be seen through the crystal-clear water, that has a distinct beautiful turquoise/light blue shade from afar. Plitvice lies Southwest of *Zagreb*, but in the North part of the country, very close to the border to *Bosnia and Herzegovina.*

In 1979 the national park was listed a UNESCO World Heritage site. There are 16 lakes that can be seen from the surface. *Plitvica*, a little river, flows into the Plitvice Lakes. There are upper lakes and lower lakes. *Kozjak* is the largest and deepest lake by area(81.5ha), *Prošćansko jezero* second, also the highest lake at an altitude of 639 m. There is a small boat that take hikers through Lake Kozjak.














































































































































https://worldtravelimages.net/Plitvice.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> *PLITVICE LAKES NATIONAL PARK:
> 
> Plitvice* is one of the most famous and largest national parks in Croatia. It is very picturesque and features large waterfalls, crystal-clear lakes, cascades, green mountains, karstic rocks and caves. Butterflies, ducks, bats, bears and many other animals can be seen. Fishes can clearly be seen through the crystal-clear water, that has a distinct beautiful turquoise/light blue shade from afar. Plitvice lies Southwest of *Zagreb*, but in the North part of the country, very close to the border to *Bosnia and Herzegovina.*
> 
> ...


Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Thank you, it works now! All photos can be seen in the thread above.  A really magic place with crystal clear water!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VENICE:

Population:* 259 000 (historical city 55 000, metro 2.6 million)
*Native names:* Venezia (Italian), Venesia, Venexia (Venetian)
*Country:* Italy
*Tallest building:* Campanile di San Marco (99m, built 1912)
*District:* Veneto
*Region:* Friuli-Venezia Giulia
*Founded year*: 421 AD
*Area:* 414.57 km² (city)
*Year visited:* September 2021

*
VENICE - Piazza San Marco / St Mark's Square:*









Piazza San Marco - St Mark's Square









St Mark's Cathedral


















St Mark's Cathedral









The Ducal Palace


















People of St Mark's Place









Ducal Palace









St Mark's Church, Doge Palace









Palazzo Ducale - Doge's Palace









St Mark's Basilica, details









Marciana National Library









Museo Correr, St Mark's Place









St Mark's Campanile - Il Campanile









The Campanile, close-up









St Mark's Campanile










The Bride of Sighs


This was my first time in Venice. Since we only had 6 hours to spend it was a bit stressful. The city is like a labyrinth so it is really hard to find different places. But we finally managed to find St Mark's Place and get up the Campanile, the tallest building in Venice! The vaporette boat along Canal Grande were so slow that we missed the train to Trieste, were our accomodation was, but luckily we were able to get a later train for the same ticket. We took the bus from Rijeka to Venice and a driverless futurisitc "people mover" to Piazzale Roma, a gritty and dull square. But after we the Calatrava Bridge a magic world opened! Venice's city center consist of islands and is mesmerizing, almost like a fantasy world, a world that has been copied all over the world, but this is the original!


https://worldtravelimages.net/Venice.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos from Venice


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE VENICE - Around St Mark's Basin:


















Torre del'Orologio, Piazza San Marco









'


























*

Gondolas - the famous symbol of Venice! It can cost 100 euros for just 15 minutes. They are nicer to watch from a distance anyway.














































*https://worldtravelimages.net/Venice_Sanmarco.php*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VENICE* - More from around St Mark's Basin and St Mark's Square:









Riva degli Schiavoni is the canal promenade near St Mark's Square


















Riva degli Schiavoni




































Hotel Danieli, one of the most famous hotels in Venice



















Venice was quite crowded despite it was a bit off season and during the pandemic!









Vittorio Emanuele II Monument



























San Giorgio Maggiore church and excavator boat









Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute









Basilica del Redentore, Giudecca Island





























Caribinieri police boat, instead of police cars!


















Rio del Greci, leaning church tower and police boats









National Library, Doge's Palace









St Mark's Basilica, Doge's Palace









The Campanile, , Doge's Palace









Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute









Venice skyline with St Mark's Campanile









Two campaniles of Venice

*https://worldtravelimages.net/Venice.php

https://worldtravelimages.net/Venice_Sanmarco.php*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Venice


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VENICE - St Mark's Basilica and it's views:*

Il Campanile, St Mark’s Campanile, is the tallest building in Venice, with a height of 98.6m, and stands next to St Mark’s Basilica. There is a modern elevator that goes to the observation deck, that we visited. The first Campanile collapsed in 1906 (due to damage from storms, earthquakes, lightning etc) and the current tower replaced it in 1912. The previous tower reached its full height in 1514. The red brick structure is topped by a pyrmid structure with a weather vane in form of the archangel Gabriel. At the observation deck level there is a belfry that can be seen by visitors. The most remarkable detail is that Venice’s canals cannot be seen from above, not even Canal Grande, the tower is not high enough. The _Logetta_ is a decorative neo-classical structure that was built on the foot of the Campanile and is the entrance.



















The entrance building called "Logetta".


















San Giorgio Maggiore









St Mark's Columns















































https://worldtravelimages.net/Venice_Campanile.php


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VENICE *- More views from St Mark's Campanile:








































































Details of St Mark's Basilica









Details of St Mark's Basilica























































St Mark's Cathedral, Ducal Palace









San Francesco della Vigna









Doge's Palace, Palazzo Ducale









Details of the Doge's Palace









Boats in the Giudecca Canal









San Giorgio Maggiore Basilica









East Venice, Giudecca Canal










East Venice, Giudecca Canal









View from St Mark's Campanile: St Mark's Basin with Ducal Palace and Marciana Library, San Giorgio Maggiore Basilica

https://worldtravelimages.net/Venice_Campanile.php


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful thread!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful thread!


Thanks a lot, Gratteciel!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Venice


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*More VENICE* - small streets, square, canals:












*










































*




































































































https://worldtravelimages.net/Venice_Centrostorico.php


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VENICE *- more from Centro Storico (historical center):









Chiesa di San Giovanni di Evangelista



























Campo San Stin









Campo San Stin






















































Basilica dei Frari



























Basilica dei Frari









Scuola Grande di San Rocco and the San Rocco Church

https://worldtravelimages.net/Venice_Centrostorico.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Venice


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VENICE* - More from Centro Storico:














































Campo San Toma




































Rio di Ca' Foscari









Rio di Ca' Foscari









Rio and Chiesa di San Barnaba









Campo Rio San Barnaba









Rio San Trovaso









Chiesa Dei Santi Gervasio E Protasio


















Squero di San Trovaso gondola boatyard









Ponte Longo

https://worldtravelimages.net/Venice_Centrostorico.php


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE *VENICE *- Historical Center and Giudecca Canal:









Basilica del Redentore, Giudecca Island









Giudecca Island









Hilton Molino Stucky, Giudecca Island - one fo few highrise buildings in central Venice








Giudecca Canal









Fondamenta Zattere, a walk along the Giudecca Canal, that is even much wider then Canal Grande!









Narrow lanes!









Campo Santo Stefano, one of many squares in Venice. Most of them are called "campos", only San Marco and a few others are called "piazza".









Statue Niccolo Tommaseo, Campo Santo Stefano









Campo Sant' Anzolo









Campo Sant' Anzolo



























Palazzo Orseolo Hotel









Bacino Orseolo









Hard Rock Café, Bacino Orseolo









Bacino Orseolo

There are just so much to take pictures of in Venice so it is hard to stop, mind we did this in only 6 hours!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Venice; well done once again


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Video of landing in Zagreb!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice video update


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Before we continue with more pictures of Venice, I want to promote the video I just made from the Zagreb trip!






Cheers, enjoy!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great video about Zagreb


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VENICE / VENEZIA *- Boat tour along Canal Grande:









Academy Bridge during pandemic and low season!









Station for the vaporette.









Leaving the vaporette station









Academy Bridge



























Venice City Hall buildings.









Approaching the famous Rialto Bridge.









San Stae Church









Palazzo Dolfin Manin and Palazzo Bembo hotel































































Canal Grande from the Academy Bridge










Canal Grande from the Academy Bridge.









Ambulance boat! It drove so fast that waves made our vaporette swing back and forth!









Rialto Bridge









Rialto Bridge









Rialto Bridge









Canal Grande from the Constitution Bridge


Venice is famous for its large number of canals. The most central one is *Grand Canal,* or *Canal Grande*. *Canal Grande* (Grand Canal) is the main canal that goes in a S shape through center of the city, and were the four large bridges connect the West part with the East part of Centro Storico. *The Grand Canal *is 90m wide and 3.8km long. It has been the main transport hub for centuries. Along the canal you find some of the most magnificent palaces in different styles. Every vehicle that you find in a normal city, you will find in Venice in boat form instead; police boats, ambulance boats, fire boats, post boats, delivery boats, taxi boats, excavator boats…you name it! The *vaporetto* is a sort of water bus, or ferry, that takes commuters and tourists along the Grand Canal. Keep in mind that you have to plan plenty of time for this, as they are very slow and stop at every station along the canal. We didn't. So we missed the train to Trieste, where our accomodation for the night was! But managed to catch a later train with the same ticket. It can also be hard to film or take photos, since these boats are really crowded and you can’t look up because there is a roof, but the sides are open so you can actually see things from the sides of the boat. There is also an indoor part for commuters that don’t want to stand in the crowd of moving tourists.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Next: Entering Venice, outskirts, more Grand Canal, and Venice at night. Stay tuned!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Venice, nightsky


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Before the last part of Venice will be presented, I want to tell you that I just uploaded my second video from this trip, from Rijeka:







Please like and subscribe, it means a lot!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE VENICE - Canal Grande:









Santa Lucia Station


















Chiesa di San Simeone Piccolo









Santa Maria di Nazareth Church









Canal Grande from Ponte degli Scalzi









Ponte degli Scalzi


















Very discrete Burger King, Can you spot it?









Academy Bridge



























Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute, Canal Grande










Palazzo Cavalli-Franchetti, Canal Grande



https://www.worldtravelimages.net/Venice_Canalgrande.php


https://www.worldtravelimages.net/Venice_Canalgrande.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Venice


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ENTERING VENICE - OUTSKIRTS:*

This is a post about something you rarely see; the process when you enter Venice and passes Venice's outskirts.









Highway outside Venice. We took the bus from Rijeka, it takes more then 4 hours. It passes the town of Mestre, that is now larger then central Venice itself.









A pedestrian brideg outside Venice.









Marco Polo Airport, the largest of the three airports









Ponte della Liberta (Liberty Bridge). This is the only connection to the islands that are central Venice.









Ponte della Liberta (Liberty Bridge). This is the only connection to the islands that are central Venice, for both trains and cars.









Ponte della Liberta (Liberty Bridge). This is the only connection to the islands that are central Venice, for both trains and cars.









Tronchetto Island, one of the first impressions of Venice. This is most cars park and buses stops. Motor vehicles are not allowed on the streets of Venice.
It is an artificial island was created in 1960 for that purpose.









People mover from Tronchetto to Piazzale Roma. You don't excpect this futuristic driverless train to be the first impression of Venice!


















Tronchetto People Mover Station.









Tronchetto where the bus stopped. Taking the people mover, that started operations in 2010.









Glass doors separate the people from the driverless train.









Finally some canals









People mover inside









People mover station at Piazzale Roma









Piazzale Roma, a busy but dul lItalian square is the first impression of Venice. This is the last place where you see cars.











Piazzale Roma, near the bridge to the old town.











Constitution Bridge, designed by Santiago Calatrava. This is the only pedestrian bridge from Piazzale Roma to the Old Town.



























There are cracks on the floor, which is of glass, because of miscalculations by Calatrava! The day before we saw a documentary on the hotel TV about that and a similar bridge in Bilbao.









Calatrava didn't have in mind all people carrying travel suitcases all day long, since this is the only connection with the city center for people travelling by cars and buses.
You can also take a boat to the city center from Tronchettoo.



Venice outskirts - Approaching Venice, Marco Polo Airport, Tronchetto Island, Piazzale Roma, Constitutuion Bridge


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Venice


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*TRIESTE:

Population:* 205 000 (metro 408 000)
*Country:* Italy
*Region:* Friuli-Venezia Giulia

*Trieste* is a mid-sized city that lies in the Northeast part of Italy, near the border to _Slovenia_. It has a beautiful and dramatic setting between the _Adriatic Sea_, the head of the *Gulf of Trieste* and mountains. In the 1960s, Trieste became an important research location, with a university and international school. Trieste is one of the wealthiest cities in Italy. The upper parts of the city are very hilly, while the city center is more flat.
Since Trieste is somewhat isolated geographically from the rest of Italy it is overlooked by many tourists, but has much to offer and since large cruising ships are not allowed to stop in Venice anymore, you can see huge cruising ships right in the city center, opposite the main square, creating increasing tourism! During our visit the enormous MSC Spendida was in the harbour. *Illy*, a famous Italian coffee brand, was developed by Francesco Illy in Trieste, and illy has several cafés and stores in the city, and the headquarters are in Trieste.

Trieste is not a typical Italian city. Until 1918 it was the 4th largest city in Austria-Hungary and the most important port city in the powerful Habsburg Dynasty, 1382-1918. Today (2021) it is Italy’s 15th largest city. It is considered the endpoint of the *Maritime Silk Road*. Because of its past there are much Austrian architecture in Trieste, including large palaces. Especially many large and grandiose palaces in Austrian style can be found along the perimeter of Trieste’s main square.









Central Station









Central Station, where we arrived from Venice.









Piazza della Libertà - Palazzo Panfilli









Elizabetta Monument, Piazza della Libertà










Piazza Guglielmo Oberdan


















Via del Teatro Romano highrise









Teatro Romano, Roman Amphitheater









Teatro Romano









Teatro Romano



















We arrived in Trieste by train, late at night, because we missed the first train and the second train was delayed. But the city felt very safe at night, though not many people out for a Friday night.

*NEXT:* Trieste's beautiful waterfront, luxury cruisers and the imposing main square, don't miss it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Trieste


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*TRIESTE* - Piazza Unità d'Italia:

Piazza Unità d'Italia is the main square and has mostly government imposing beautiful buildingsand restaurants. The architecture is Austrian, an influence from the times of the Austrian-Hungarian Empire.


















Government Palace








Piazza Unità d'Italia is the main square and has mostly government imposing beautiful buildings in and restaurants. The architecture is Austrian, an influence from the times of the Austrian-Hungarian Empire.









City Hall












































Wedding outside the City Hall to the tunes of Leonard Cohen's "Hallelujah"









City Hall









The fountain of the four continents, Piazza Unità d'Italia









City Hall clock


*TRIESTE* - Riva:

This is the main boulevard and waterfront promenade of Trieste!









Splendida cruise ship. Since Venice has prohibited cruise ships they dock in Trieste instead, creating tourism. It is held back by the pandemic though.










Generali Bank, Riva









Palazzo Berlam



























Riva towards Canal Grande









Riva, waterfront boulevard









Teatro Verde Trieste




























Greek Orthodox Church of Saint Nicholas










Palazzo Carciotti









Waterfront









Riva, waterfront









North Trieste, Karst Plateau









Temple of Monte Grisa









Faro della Vittoria




































The Clock Tower and the new tallest highrise in Trieste. If you have been to Hong Kong you might think that the clock tower looks familiar.









Riva with cruising ships.

Trieste - Piazza Unità d'Italia, Riva, Waterfront, Palazzo del Lloyd Triestino, Government Palace, The fountain of the four continents, Palazzo Berlam, MSC Splendida cruise ship


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE *TRIESTE *- Canal Grande:





































Luxury cruisers anchor right in the city center!









The famous illy coffe is actually from Trieste, this is illy Café!


















Church of Sant'Antonio Nuovo









Church of Sant'Antonio Nuovo









Piazza del Ponte Rosso









Piazza del Ponte Rosso









Piazza del Ponte Rosso









Palazzo della Camera di Commercio









Piazza della Borsa









Piazza della Borsa









Piazza della Borsa









Generali Bank, Piazza della Borsa









Piazza della Borsa









Piazza Sant'Antonio Nuovo









Piazza Sant'Antonio Nuovo









Serbian Orthodox Church of Saint Spyridon









Serbian Orthodox Church of Saint Spyridon

Trieste - Canal Grande, Piazza della Borsa, Canal Grande, Piazza del Ponte Rosso, Piazza Sant'Antonio Nucvo, Church of Sant Antonio Nuovo, Serbian Orthodox Church of Saint Spyridon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Trieste


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Merry Christmas*, nightsky


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> *Merry Christmas*, nightsky


Merry Christmas, christos-greece! 🎄
And thank you so much for comments!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

My Christmas presents for you guys are three new videos!  🎄






Opatija and the Lungomare Coast, Croatia


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

In this video you will see the whole process when you enter Venice by bus and foot from the countryside, passing the modern outskirts to the historic city center, A MUST SEE!

Please don't forget to comment, like and subscribe to support, and to be sure to not miss future content, thank you!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

My video about VENICE is my longest so far, A MUST SEE!

Please don't forget to comment, like and subscribe to support, and to be sure to not miss future content, thank you!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Nightsky: For videos we have a new forum: Video Showcase; you can post those videos above also there. Link:








Video Showcase


Share your city related videos!




www.skyscrapercity.com





Great, very nice videos btw


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> *Happy New Year!*


Thank you for telling about the Youtube forum, have wanted one for a long time will definately post there.
Happy new year!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LJUBLJANA: 

Population:* 296 000 (metro 548 000)
*Country:* Slovenia
*Other names:* Laibach
*Tallest building:* Crystal Palace (89m, 21 floors, built 2011) 

*Ljubljana part 1:
Ljubljana Castle (Ljubljanski Grad) and its views*

https://www.worldtravelimages.net/Ljubljana_Castle.php









Ljubljana Castle and Old Town









Crystal Palace, tallest in Slovenia (right)









Modern part of city center


























































































Rocks inside the castle!









World Travel Images - Ljubljana, Laibach, Slovenia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Ljubljana


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LJUBLJANA* - Center West (modern part):








The new A-Tower (left) and Hotel InterContinental (right)









Hotel InterContinental

































Serbian Orthodox Church








Tivoli Park








National Gallery of Art








Modern Art Museum









Vila Veselova in this embassy area, this is where we stayed.









German embassy









Embassy of Japan









Prešernova road

Ljubljana, Laibach - Slovenska cesta, Republic Square, Trg Republike, Congress Square, Kongresni trg, Ursuline Church of the Holy Trinity, University of Ljubljana, Nebotičnik Skyscraper, Hotel InterContinental, A-Tower, Nama, TR2, TR3, National Assembely Building, Slovenian Parliament, Government Building, National Museum, Sts. Cyril and Methodius, Tivoli City Park, Vila Veselova


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LJUBLJANA -* Center West (modern part), part 2:









National Assembly Building, Parliament, Republic Square









Details of National Assembly Building, Parliament









TR2 and TR3, Republic Square









Cankar Hall, Trg Republike (Republic Square)









University of Ljubljana, Congress Square









Slovenian National Drama Theater









Ursuline Church of the Holy Trinity, Congress Square









Kongresni trg (Congress Square)









Congress Square towards the castle









University of Ljubljana main building









"Nebotičnik - Skyscraper"









"Nebotičnik - Skyscraper"









Ljubljanica Riverbank









Slovenska Cesta (Slovenian Road)









National and University Library









Metalka Bldg, SKB Bank









Slovenska cesta (Slovenian road)









Center West 119 - Nama department store, Slovenska Cesta









Cop St 

Ljubljana is a mix of many different architecture styles. So far you have seen modernist commie buildings, brand new skyscrapers and 19th century architecture. We are now heading towards the Old Town.

Ljubljana, Laibach - Slovenska cesta, Republic Square, Trg Republike, Congress Square, Kongresni trg, Ursuline Church of the Holy Trinity, University of Ljubljana, Nebotičnik Skyscraper, Hotel InterContinental, A-Tower, Nama, TR2, TR3, National Assembely Building, Slovenian Parliament, Government Building, National Museum, Sts. Cyril and Methodius, Tivoli City Park, Vila Veselova


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Ljubljana


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photo updates from Ljubljana


Thank you, Christos! Next: Views from the "skyscraper" and Old Town!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LJUBLJANA* - Views from Neboticnik "Skyscraper":



















































Ljubljana Castle









TR highrises, Republic Square

















Franciscan Church, Ljubljana Cathedral

















Mount St Mary









A-tower and InterContinental









A-tower and InterContinental

































St Josephs Church









Crystal Palace, the tallest building in Slovenia, in themiddle.

It is actually free to get up Neboticnik, that means "skyscraper" despite only have 13 floors. You can order drinks and coffee at the outdoor rooftop. The building is a fine example of Chicago school art deco and it was completed in 1933.

Ljubljana, Laibach - Views from the Neboticnik skyscraper, Slovenska road, Ljubljana Castle, St Joseph's Church, Mount St Mary, St Nicholas Cathedral, Franciscan Church, InterContiental, A-Tower


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LJUBLJANA* - Old Town - part 1:

















Butcher's Bridge








Butcher's Bridge









Dragon Bridge









Dragon Bridge

























Triple Bridge









Ljubljanica River









Market hall, Cathedral, Ljubljanica river


















Riverbank


















Ljubljana Castle from Old Town









Ljubljanica River









Some school event going on in the old town.











































Triple Bridge


















Stritarjeva ulica









Some school festival was going on, we were there on September 11th and 12th.


















Stritarjeva ulica, Castle


















Franciscan Church

World Travel Images - Ljubljana, Laibach, Slovenia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Ljubljana


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LJUBLJANA *- Old Town part 2:









Preseren Square









Preseren Statue









Triple Bridge









Dragon Bridge









Dragon Bridge




































St Nicholas Cathedral









Funiculare from the Old Town to Ljubljana Castle










Franciscan Church, Galeirja Emporium








Ljubljanica from Ribja brv footbridge


World Travel Images - Ljubljana, Laibach, Slovenia


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*




Ljubljana 4K video

Help World Travel Images grow to 1000 subscribers. PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO SUPPORT, MANY THANKS! Link below:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgkmyZ3fMxzHfK7MW1E8lKw*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ZAGREB - Metelkova:

Metelkova*, or just AKC is an autonomous social and culture center (since 1995) in the North part of central Ljubljana. It could best be compared to _Christiania_ in Copenhagen. Metelkova was the military headquarters in the Austrian-Hungary Empire, later the Slovenian HQ of the Yugoslav National Army. The buildings, former military barracks, are situated on an area of 12,500 m². Metelkova has been squatted since 1993 and is a small neighbourhood of bohemian life, with lots of punks and hippies hanging around. At the facades of the buildings there are beautiful graffiti and murals everywhere, as well as advanced sculptures, anarchist inscriptions and alternative art. Artist studios, offices and night clubs can be found here.


















A melodic death metal band rehearsing before a gig in Metelkova.









These punks made "**** you" sign during filming. 

















































So a truely bohemic neighbourhood with some beautiful piece of art.

*Ljubljana, Laibach - Metelkova,Avtonomni kulturni center, Metelkova mesto, AKC, North part, Train Station, Central Station*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ljubljana


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LJUBLJANA BY NIGHT:












































































































*
Ljubljana by night - Old Town, Slovenian Road, Triple Bridgs, Franciscan Church, Cathedral, Town Hall, University, Congress Square, Gorjni trg, Ciril-Metodov trg, District Court, Miklosicev park, Miklosiceva cesta, St James Church, Neboticnik, Stari trg, Slovenska cesta, Slovenian road, InterContinental, WTC, Night runners


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

LJUBLJANA BY NIGHT:







































































Ljubljana by night - Old Town, Slovenian Road, Triple Bridgs, Franciscan Church, Cathedral, Town Hall, University, Congress Square, Gorjni trg, Ciril-Metodov trg, District Court, Miklosicev park, Miklosiceva cesta, St James Church, Neboticnik, Stari trg, Slovenska cesta, Slovenian road, InterContinental, WTC, Night runners


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*POSTOJNA:*

*Postojna Cave (Postojnska jama)* in Slovenia is Europe's most visited show cave. It is a karst cave system and the world's 2nd longest cave system, after Migovec, also in Slovenia. The system is 24.12 km long and at most 115m deep. The river Pivka created the caves. Postojna Caves is only a 40 minute drive from *Ljubljana*, just outside Postojna, a small town with 16,000 inhabitants. It was under Italian rule 1918-1943.














































































You take a small electric train for about 25 minutes though the cave. It is quite cold and very damp compared to outside, about 9 degree C. There are chandeliers in the cave and beautiful illumiations. When the train is through, you explore by foot, by you have to follow a guide. Postojna Cave is the most exciting nature experience I made! More to come.

Postojna Cave (Postojnska jama)

POSTOJNA AND PREDJAMA ON YOUTUBE


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE POSTOJNA CAVES:



































































































Train back to the entrance.

Postojna Cave (Postojnska jama)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates; well done


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photo updates; well done


 Thank you very much!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*PREDJAMA CASTLE:*

*Predjama Castle (Predjamski grad)* is the world’s largest mountain castle, situated 900km from Postojna Caves, in *Predjama*, a village with only 85 inhabitants, in the historic region of _Inner Carniola, _about 50 minutes drive from* Ljubljana*. Built in renaissance style in 1570 the castle is a very iconic site, in the middle of a rock. But it was originally built in gothic style by the Patriarch of Aquileia. The first time the castle was mentioned was in 1274 as the German name _Luegg._ The mountain setting made the castle hard for enemies to conquer. It was for a time the seat of the noble Luegg family. _Erasmus of Luegg_, son of Trieste’s governor, was the notorious lord of the castle in the 15th century, known as the “robber baron”. ,
In 1511 the secondly built castle was destroyed by an earthquake. In 1570 the current castle was built, and has renamed almost unchanged. Famous Austrian statesmen and art collectors, and the _Cobenzl _family have spent time in the castle. The Austrian-Hungarian _Windischgrätz _family owned the castle until the end of the World War II, when the Yugoslav Communist authorities turned it into a museum.
Visitors receive an audioguide and are able to visit most rooms, like the living room, bed room, the chapel, the torture chamber. The castle also has a cave, that can be climbed.
The famous Hong Kong actor _Jackie Shan_ was wounded in 1986 during film recording _of “The Armour of Gold”_ in the castle. Predjama is also said to have inspired the massively popular fantasy series _Game of Thrones._ It was also featured in the world famous Slovenian industry band Laibach's video "Sympathy for the Devil". The architecture in the Predjama village is Austrian and just like the rest of Slovenia, looks really wealthy. 

*





































































*












































Predjama Castle (Predjamski grad)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, nightsky


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you, guys! 






^This is the video from both Postojna Caves and Predjama Castle - a must see! 
Don't forget to subscribe to see more in the future!


----------

